# Using Kyocera Mita printer with W8.1



## Grumpyjohn

I have a much-loved Kyocera Mita FS-3800 KX which is still working perfectly from my Samsung Laptop using Windows 7. Unfortunately my 7 year old Dell desktop has died, and I am now struggling with this much-unloved new software, Windows 8.1, on my new HP desktop.

Although the Printers page shows the Kyocera is connected, it doesn't print, so I have downloaded the correct new 64-bit driver from the Kyocera website and am trying to install it.

Firstly, I can't see how to uninstall the old software (it doesn't show on the Control Panel/Uninstall page), and when I tried to install the new downloaded driver (using the setup.exe program in the download) I got the message "The operating system is not supported".

Microsoft strikes again. Any ideas, anyone?

BTW this is not the only gripe, but it's the major one at present!

Grumpyjohn


----------



## MPR

Is this the driver?

FS-3800 Driver Download Center | ServiceWorld | KYOCERA Document Solutions

Press the "Windows" and "R" keys, type "devmgmt.msc" then try to uninstall the driver for your printer and install the new one.


----------



## Grumpyjohn

MPR said:


> Is this the driver?
> 
> FS-3800 Driver Download Center | ServiceWorld | KYOCERA Document Solutions
> 
> Press the "Windows" and "R" keys, type "devmgmt.msc" then try to uninstall the driver for your printer and install the new one.


Yes, that's the Kyocera site, but the key words here are _ try to uninstall the driver for your printer and install the new one_

I know which driver I wish to install, but how do I uninstall the existing one - which does NOT show in the list?

GJ


----------



## joeten

Did you try right clicking on the device in device manager and choose uninstall. or the method here Uninstall, Disable, Roll Back, Update Device Drivers in Windows 8 | 7


----------



## Grumpyjohn

joeten said:


> Did you try right clicking on the device in device manager and choose uninstall. or the method here Uninstall, Disable, Roll Back, Update Device Drivers in Windows 8 | 7


Thanks, Joeten. I have uninstalled the printer OK, and now am beating my brains out trying to install the software I have downloaded. The instructions say use the manufacturers disk but the new software is in a zipped file on the desktop....

I think my wife is going to disown me.

GJ


----------



## MPR

Right-click on the .zip file and select the extract option. Browse the extracted folder, there should be a setup executable (I'd check but the file is a 20 minute download on my system).


----------



## Grumpyjohn

MPR said:


> Right-click on the .zip file and select the extract option. Browse the extracted folder, there should be a setup executable (I'd check but the file is a 20 minute download on my system).


Found it - but "This operating system is not supported"!

This is getting very silly.

GJ


----------



## MPR

It's a bit strange that Windows 8 doesn't at least install a basic printer driver for your machine. When I upgraded to Windows 8, the OS installed drivers for all of my old software, even a ten-year-old scanner that was attached to a PATA port. 

There may be other ways to use a Windows 7 driver with Windows 8 (some driver guru here will have to help you with this). However, some hardware just won't run until the manufacturer releases a Windows 8 driver. I have a fairly new (and still being sold) Asus sound card that wouldn't work until Asus got around to releasing a Windows 8 driver for it.

It's a long shot but try right-clicking the driver's setup file, going to Properties > Compatibility and then selecting to run it under Windows 7 compatibility and as an administrator.


----------



## MPR

In addition, of the driver doesn't load under Windows 7 Compatibility then try Vista or XP or whichever OS was in use when the product was made.


----------



## joeten

Basically the same method as here Making older programs run in this version of Windows - Windows Help


----------



## Grumpyjohn

MPR said:


> It's a bit strange that Windows 8 doesn't at least install a basic printer driver for your machine. When I upgraded to Windows 8, the OS installed drivers for all of my old software, even a ten-year-old scanner that was attached to a PATA port.
> 
> There may be other ways to use a Windows 7 driver with Windows 8 (some driver guru here will have to help you with this). However, some hardware just won't run until the manufacturer releases a Windows 8 driver. I have a fairly new (and still being sold) Asus sound card that wouldn't work until Asus got around to releasing a Windows 8 driver for it.
> 
> It's a long shot but try right-clicking the driver's setup file, going to Properties > Compatibility and then selecting to run it under Windows 7 compatibility and as an administrator.


Well, a basic printer driver wouldn't help anyway, would it?

What I find so frustrating is that Kyocera HAVE released a Windows 8 driver, all 140MB of it, but it just doesn't install. My experience of Windows 8 so far is not allowed on this forum. I'll try your Compatibility suggestion in the morning when my temper has cooled!

Thanks anyway

GJ


----------



## joeten

Hi did you try the classic universal driver FS-3800 Driver Download Center | ServiceWorld | KYOCERA Document Solutions


----------



## Grumpyjohn

joeten said:


> Hi did you try the classic universal driver FS-3800 Driver Download Center | ServiceWorld | KYOCERA Document Solutions


That was the first one I tried, without success. I then spoke to the extremely friendly and helpful guys at Kyocera who said I should use the KX driver (that's the 144MB download) so I did, with the result previously noted.

I have just been round the loop again, and this time I got a brief error message telling me that the printer was "in an error state". Nice phrase. Nothing new, though!

It's very frustrating to see the Kyocera icon sitting on the printers page and asking me to print a test page, and nothing happens. I would expect an error message before getting to that stage.

I really am at a loss.

GJ


----------



## joeten

Hi, this is from the read me file within the package 

Driver Release Date: April, 2014
Region: Global
Supported Operating Systems:
OS Version
Windows XP
32/64 bit
Windows Vista
32/64 bit
Windows 7
32/64 bit
Windows 8 / 8.1
32/64 bit
Windows Server 2003
32/64 bit
Windows Server 2008
32/64 bit
Windows Server 2008 R2
64 bit
Windows Server 2012
64 bit
Windows Server 2012 R2
64 bit
Microsoft WHQL Signed (“Certified”): Yes
Recommended installation methods: Using KYOCERA KMInstaller located in KX UPD or KX UPD ECOSYS folder (two individual model support lists).
Using ‘Microsoft Add Printer Wizard’ pointing to OEMSETUP.INF file in 32bit or 64bit, driver folder (both folder contain identical model support).
Attention:
When using KYOCERA KMInstaller please pay attention to the following two printer-lists to decide which package is the right one for your printer or MFP.
KYOCERA Document Solutions Europe B.V.
List of printers in KYOCERA KX UPD ECOSYS Folder
Kyocera ECOSYS M2030dn
Kyocera ECOSYS M2035dn
Kyocera ECOSYS M2530dn
Kyocera ECOSYS M2535dn
Kyocera ECOSYS M3040dn
Kyocera ECOSYS M3040idn
Kyocera ECOSYS M3540dn
Kyocera ECOSYS M3540idn
Kyocera ECOSYS M3550idn
Kyocera ECOSYS M3560idn
Kyocera ECOSYS M6026cdn
Kyocera ECOSYS M6026cidn
Kyocera ECOSYS M6026cdn B
Kyocera ECOSYS M6026cidn B
Kyocera ECOSYS M6526cdn
Kyocera ECOSYS M6526cdn B
Kyocera ECOSYS M6526cidn
Kyocera ECOSYS M6526cidn B
Kyocera ECOSYS P2135dn
Kyocera ECOSYS P6021cdn
Kyocera ECOSYS P6026cdn
Kyocera ECOSYS P6026cdn B
Kyocera ECOSYS P6030cdn
Kyocera ECOSYS P7035cdn
Kyocera TASKalfa 266ci
List of printers in KYOCERA KX UPD Folder
KX DRIVER for Universal Printing
Kyocera CS 181
Kyocera CS 205c
Kyocera CS 221
Kyocera CS 250ci
Kyocera CS 255
Kyocera CS 2551ci
Kyocera CS 255c
Kyocera CS 300ci
Kyocera CS 300i
Kyocera CS 3010i
Kyocera CS 305
Kyocera CS 3050ci
Kyocera CS 3051ci
Kyocera CS 3500i
Kyocera CS 3501i
Kyocera CS 3510i
Kyocera CS 3550ci
Kyocera CS 3551ci
Kyocera CS 400ci
Kyocera CS 420i
Kyocera CS 4500i
Kyocera CS 4501i
Kyocera CS 4550ci
Kyocera CS 4551ci
Kyocera CS 500ci
Kyocera CS 520i
Kyocera CS 5500i
Kyocera CS 5501i
Kyocera CS 552ci
Kyocera CS 5550ci
Kyocera CS 5551ci
Kyocera CS 620
Kyocera CS 6500i
Kyocera CS 6501i
Kyocera CS 6550ci
Kyocera CS 6551ci
Kyocera CS 7550ci
Kyocera CS 7551ci
Kyocera CS 8000i
Kyocera CS 8001i
Kyocera CS 820
Kyocera CS-1820
Kyocera CS-2540
Kyocera CS-2560
Kyocera CS-3040
Kyocera CS-3050
Kyocera CS-3060
Kyocera CS-4050
Kyocera CS-5050
Kyocera CS-6030
Kyocera CS-8030
Kyocera CS-C2520
Kyocera CS-C2525E
Kyocera CS-C3225
Kyocera CS-C3225E
Kyocera CS-C3232
Kyocera CS-C3232E
Kyocera CS-C4008
Kyocera CS-C4035E
Kyocera ECOSYS P2035d
Kyocera ECOSYS P2135d
Kyocera FS-1024MFP
Kyocera FS-1028MFP
Kyocera FS-1030D
Kyocera FS-1030MFP
Kyocera FS-1035MFP
Kyocera FS-1100
Kyocera FS-1110
Kyocera FS-1118MFP
Kyocera FS-1120D
Kyocera FS-1124MFP
Kyocera FS-1128MFP
Kyocera FS-1130MFP
Kyocera FS-1135MFP
Kyocera FS-1300D
Kyocera FS-1320D
Kyocera FS-1350DN
Kyocera FS-1370DN
Kyocera FS-2000D
Kyocera FS-2020D
Kyocera FS-2025D
Kyocera FS-2100D
Kyocera FS-2100DN
Kyocera FS-3040MFP
Kyocera FS-3040MFP+
Kyocera FS-3140MFP
Kyocera FS-3140MFP+
Kyocera FS-3540MFP
Kyocera FS-3640MFP
Kyocera FS-3900DN
Kyocera FS-3920DN
Kyocera FS-3925DN
Kyocera FS-4000DN
Kyocera FS-4020DN
Kyocera FS-4025DN
Kyocera FS-4100DN
Kyocera FS-4200DN
Kyocera FS-4300DN
Kyocera FS-6025MFP
Kyocera FS-6030MFP
Kyocera FS-6525MFP
Kyocera FS-6530MFP
Kyocera FS-6950DN
Kyocera FS-6970DN
Kyocera FS-6975DN
Kyocera FS-820
Kyocera FS-9130DN
Kyocera FS-920
Kyocera FS-9530DN
Kyocera FS-C2026MFP
Kyocera FS-C2026MFP+
Kyocera FS-C2126MFP
Kyocera FS-C2126MFP+
Kyocera FS-C2526MFP
Kyocera FS-C2626MFP
Kyocera FS-C5015N
Kyocera FS-C5020N
Kyocera FS-C5025N
Kyocera FS-C5030N
Kyocera FS-C5100DN
Kyocera FS-C5150DN
Kyocera FS-C5200DN
Kyocera FS-C5250DN
Kyocera FS-C5300DN
Kyocera FS-C5350DN
Kyocera FS-C5400DN
Kyocera FS-C8020MFP
Kyocera FS-C8025MFP
Kyocera FS-C8100DN
Kyocera FS-C8100DN+
Kyocera FS-C8500DN
Kyocera FS-C8520MFP
Kyocera FS-C8525MFP
Kyocera FS-C8600DN
Kyocera FS-C8650DN
Kyocera Generic color
Kyocera Generic mono
Kyocera KM-1820
Kyocera KM-2540
Kyocera KM-2560
Kyocera KM-2810
Kyocera KM-2820
Kyocera KM-3040
KYOCERA Document Solutions Europe B.V.
Kyocera KM-3050
Kyocera KM-3060
Kyocera KM-4050
Kyocera KM-5050
Kyocera KM-6030
Kyocera KM-8030
Kyocera KM-C2520
Kyocera KM-C2525E
Kyocera KM-C3225
Kyocera KM-C3225E
Kyocera KM-C3232
Kyocera KM-C3232E
Kyocera KM-C4008
Kyocera KM-C4035E
Kyocera Mita CS-1650
Kyocera Mita CS-1815
Kyocera Mita CS-2050
Kyocera Mita CS-2550
Kyocera Mita FS-1010
Kyocera Mita FS-1018MFP
Kyocera Mita FS-1020D
Kyocera Mita FS-1050
Kyocera Mita FS-1800
Kyocera Mita FS-1800+
Kyocera Mita FS-1900
Kyocera Mita FS-1920
Kyocera Mita FS-3800
Kyocera Mita FS-3800 KPDL3
Kyocera Mita FS-3820N
Kyocera Mita FS-3830N
Kyocera Mita FS-6020
Kyocera Mita FS-6026
Kyocera Mita FS-9100DN
Kyocera Mita FS-9120DN
Kyocera Mita FS-9500DN
Kyocera Mita FS-9520DN
Kyocera Mita FS-C5016N
Kyocera Mita FS-C8008N
Kyocera Mita FS-C8026N
Kyocera Mita KM-1530
Kyocera Mita KM-1650
Kyocera Mita KM-1815
Kyocera Mita KM-2030
Kyocera Mita KM-2050
Kyocera Mita KM-2530
Kyocera Mita KM-2550
Kyocera Mita KM-3035
Kyocera Mita KM-3530
Kyocera Mita KM-4030
Kyocera Mita KM-4035
Kyocera Mita KM-4530
Kyocera Mita KM-5035
Kyocera Mita KM-5530
Kyocera Mita KM-6330
Kyocera Mita KM-7530
Kyocera Mita KM-C2630
Kyocera Mita KM-C830
Kyocera Mita KM-C850
Kyocera TASKalfa 181
Kyocera TASKalfa 205c
Kyocera TASKalfa 221
Kyocera TASKalfa 250ci
Kyocera TASKalfa 255
Kyocera TASKalfa 2550ci
Kyocera TASKalfa 2551ci
Kyocera TASKalfa 255c
Kyocera TASKalfa 265ci
Kyocera TASKalfa 300ci
Kyocera TASKalfa 300i
Kyocera TASKalfa 3010i
Kyocera TASKalfa 305
Kyocera TASKalfa 3050ci
Kyocera TASKalfa 3051ci
Kyocera TASKalfa 3500i
Kyocera TASKalfa 3501i
Kyocera TASKalfa 3510i
Kyocera TASKalfa 3550ci
Kyocera TASKalfa 3551ci
Kyocera TASKalfa 400ci
Kyocera TASKalfa 420i
Kyocera TASKalfa 4500i
Kyocera TASKalfa 4501i
Kyocera TASKalfa 4550ci
Kyocera TASKalfa 4551ci
Kyocera TASKalfa 500ci
Kyocera TASKalfa 520i
Kyocera TASKalfa 5500i
Kyocera TASKalfa 5501i
Kyocera TASKalfa 552ci
Kyocera TASKalfa 5550ci
Kyocera TASKalfa 5551ci
Kyocera TASKalfa 620
Kyocera TASKalfa 6500i
Kyocera TASKalfa 6501i
Kyocera TASKalfa 6550ci
Kyocera TASKalfa 6551ci
Kyocera TASKalfa 7550ci
Kyocera TASKalfa 7551ci
Kyocera TASKalfa 8000i
Kyocera TASKalfa 8001i
Kyocera TASKalfa 820


----------



## Grumpyjohn

Thanks, Joeten, for the comprehensive printout. After what has seemed like many hours of struggle, I have managed to persuade this machine to accept the downloaded driver, but have once again stalled at the "Print a test page" stage. Nothing.

I came across a new page "Discover printing system" which offered to search for a network printer or "enter a printer address". As the printer is connected directly to this HP I tried "JOHN" but it then asked for a valid IP address or host name, which I would have thought would be "JOHN". I was then informed that the device is either turned off or was not connected with the network.

As a former colleague would have said, "it's a pile of pooh!".

Two steps forward and one back. Where next?

GJ


----------



## joeten

Do you have the Documentation which should help explain the correct set up for the printer Legacy Documents


----------



## Grumpyjohn

joeten said:


> Do you have the Documentation which should help explain the correct set up for the printer Legacy Documents


That only provides a list of devices which confirms that the FS-3800 is supported. Following the setup instructions using Add a printer, all goes well until PRINT A TEST PAGE, when instead of a print, a new window opens up "Discover printing system", with an option of "Search for network printers" and a tick box for "use host name as port name". Don't understand that. The port (LPT1) has already been selected. 

The second option is "Enter a printer address", which is, I believe, simply "JOHN" - the name of my machine to which the printer is connected by a USB cable. Doing this results in an error message saying "Device is either turned off or not connected on the network. Please choose another device". Not very helpful, to put it mildly.

Another step backward.

GJ


----------



## joeten

I don't get why your getting a network printing routine when it is usb


----------



## joeten

Try page 13 here ftp://ftp.xenon-forte.si/KyoceraMita/Navodila/KX_Printer_Driver_Guide_v1[1].2.pdf


----------



## Grumpyjohn

joeten said:


> I don't get why your getting a network printing routine when it is usb


I wanted the printer to work with both our computers (mine and wife's).

In the end I found that the Windows 7 on my wife's HP automatically downloaded and installed the Kyocera driver, so networking my computer to wife's machine gave the result I needed.

Why oh why is Windows 8 such a retrograde step? My 15-yr old grandson tells me I should install Windows 7, but that's too big a step, and would invalidate the guarantee.

The ease with which my wife's W7 machine downloaded and installed the Kyocera software was an eyeopener, particularly after all the hassle I have experienced with W8.

Thanks for all your efforts, everyone.

Windows 9??

Regards all

GJ


----------

